# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Mου αρρώστησε το gouldian και θέλω βοήθεια

## mitsos143

γεια σασ. εδω και 3 βδομαδεσ πηρα 2 goyldian 6 μηνων το καθενα .προχθεσ  τα αφησα εξω με αποτελεσμα εδω και μιαμιση μερα το αρσενικο ειναι φουσκωμενο και βαζει το κεφαλι του πισω σαν να κοιματε. πιστευω οτι αρωστησε και θελω την βοηθεια σασ. τι να κανω θελει καποιο φαρμακο η' θα του περασει?

----------


## jk21

για να κοιμαται εντος της ημερας ,υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα . βαλε φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες αμεσα πανω σε λευκο χαρτι (κουζινας ) .επισης θελω να μου πεις αν πριν το διημερο εδειχνει πληρως υγειη ή δεν εισαι σιγουρος .εχει σημασια 

αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια και το θωρακα του πουλιου να φαινεται αν γινεται το δερμα του 

υποθετω οτι σημερα απογευμα στην περιοχη σου μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα ειδη (δευτερα απογευμα γαρ ... ) θα ειναι κλειστα .μαλλον θα σου πω να παρεις φαρμακο απο φαρμακειο διημερευον αλλα πρωτα να δουμε κουτσουλιες .εκτος αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα και την διαθεση να επισκεφτεις πτηνιατρο

----------


## mitsos143

ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΛΑΙΔΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΖΩΗΡΟ. ΘΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΩ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## mitsos143

ΠΩΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ????

----------


## mitsos143

ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ

----------


## douriakos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC 
εδω θα δεις πως ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες!

----------


## mitsos143

δημητρη(jk21) πεσ μου το φαρμακο να το δωσω στο πουλι μηπωσ και το σοσουμε!

----------


## douriakos

δεν νομιζω το πουλι να ψοφησει τοσο γρηγορα για αυτο μην αγχωνεσαι! οι αρρωστιες που σκοτωνουν το πουλι σε 2 ωρες ειναι ελαχιστες και δεν πρεπει το πουλι σου να ειχε τιποτα τετοιο! αλλα βγαλε φωτο με το τη κατασταση ειναι και με τις κουτσουλιες του ωστε να καταλαβουν καλυτερα σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται και να κανουν καλυτερη διαγνωση!

----------


## mitsos143

http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/

----------


## jk21

Με δικη σου ευθυνη και με την προυποθεση οτι μου λες οτι εχει βαλει το κεφαλι μεσα .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν μιλαμε απαραιτητα για μικροβιο .οι κουτσουλιες ισως βοηθουσανε 

πας στο φαρμακειο και παιρνεις bactrimel σιροπι και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml .θελω να μου πεις εσυ ή καποιο παιδι που γνωριζει ,ποσο ειναι το βαρος ενος gouldian .θα το κοιταξω και γω . πρεπει να το δωσεις σε δοσολογια πιο πυκνη απο οτι αν θα επινε  στην ποτιστρα (εκει πινει πανω κατω 4 ml αλλα θα ηθελα και το βαρος του αν γινεται ) και θα το υπολογισω σε δυο δοσεις διαλυματος του μισου ml  .θα τα πουμε αργοτερα και μαλλον θα σου την στειλω με πμ για να μην παρερμηνευτει απο αλλο μελος στο μελλον και δωσει πυκνη στο νερο του ενω δεν πρεπει 

αν πχ δεν ειναι μικροβιο αλλα μυκητας (αν και νομιζω για να εχει ραγδαια εξελιξη ειναι μικροβιο ) τοτε το φαρμακο θα επρεπε να ειναι αλλο

----------


## mitsos143

ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ 16 -17 gr ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΟ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΣ ΩΡΕΣ . ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΜΕΝΟ, ΤΡΩΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ?
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ*

----------


## douriakos

http://imageshack.us/
πηγαινε σε αυτην την ιστιοσελιδα και θα το κανεις μετα! διαφορετικα στειλε μου τις φωτογραφιες σε email σε εμενα και θα τις βαλω εγω!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ειμαι γιατρος .τα φαρμακα που δεν χρειαζονται σε καποια περιπτωση ποτε κανουν κακο και ποτε απλα δεν κανουν τιποτα .το πουλακι αν βαζει κεφαλι μεσα εστω καποιες ωρες της ημερας και οχι της νυχτας ειναι πολυ ασχημα και εχεις ειτε την επιλογη να το πας αμεσα τωρα σε πτηνιατρο ειτε να το ρισκαρεις και να του δωσει μια πραγματι καλη αντιβιωση .αλλα ακομα και οι αντιβιωσεις δεν ειναι για ολα τα μικροβια και δεν τα πιανουν σε ολα τα σταδια της αρρωστιας ,ειδικα αν αυτη εχει χτυπησει ζωτικα οργανα 

θα σου στειλω δοσολογια για να του δωσεις στο στομα και δοσολογια αν πινει νερο κανονικα

----------


## mitsos143

ΕΓΩ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΠΗΓΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΙΡΟΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ . ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΜΩΝΟΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΥΛΗΚΟ?

----------


## mitsos143

ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ .ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ(ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ) ? ΣΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ?

----------


## ria

φιλε μου καταλαβαινω την ανυσηχια σου αλλα θα σε παρακαλουσα μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια ειναι σαν να φωναζεις...
τωρα οσον αφορα το πουλακι μπορει να ειναι δυστυχως οτιδηποτε..δεν ειμαστε γιατροι και ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να κανουμε διαγνωση ποσο μαλλον οταν οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις τοσο με τα παραδεισια τα οποια θεωρουνται τα πιο ευαισθητα ποσο μαλλον τα gouldian καλο ειναι λοιπον να μην ακολουθουμε παντα οδηγιες απο το διαδυκτιο και ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις που το πουλακι φαινεται πως δεν ειναι καλα. θα σου ελεγα αμεσα να επισκευτεις εναν κτηνιατρο αλλα αν αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν μια αντιβιωση ευρεως φασματος μιας και δεν γνωριζουμε ακριβως τι μπορει να εχει το πουλι και πιο μικροβιο προσεβαλε τον οργανισμο του... το βασικο ειναι να ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΕΙΣ το πουλι απο τα υπολοιπα και να βρισκεται καπου ζεστα μεσα στο σπιτι παντα με ενα ενα ποτηρι νερο κοντα στο κλουβι ωστε να παρεχεται και υγρασια στο περιβαλλον...απο κει και επειτα κολλα Α4 στον πατο του κλουβιου ωστε να μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τι κουτσουλιες εχει χρωμα ,κτλ ιχνη απο αχωνευτους σπορους ,διαρροια ή οτιδηποτε αλλο ..απο την στιγμη που δεν πινει νερο θα πρεπει να δινεις εσυ με συριγγα και παρακολουθηση αν τρωει ή οχι...απο την στιγμη που εδωσε bactrimel προς το παρον μη δωσεις καποιο αλλο σκευασμα να μην φορτωνουμε περισσοτερο το πουλι διαφορα θα δεις αυριο το πρωι αν ειναι πιο ευδιαθετο μην περιμενεις να κελαηδισει κιολας αλλα αν εχει καλυτερευσει δεν θα ειναι τοσο υποτονικο...ζητα καλου κακου και την λιστα πτηνιατρων ομως γιατι αν ειναι μικροβιο ή κατι αλλο μπορει να εχει προσβαλει και την θυληκια σου!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsos143

ευχαριστω πολύ ρια για τις συμβουλες σου. προς το παρον το πουλι τρωει κανονικα, δεν ειμαι ομως και πολυ σιγουρος αν πινει νερό και οικουτσουλιες πιστευω οτι ειναι κανονικες, δεν εχει  διαροια. τωρα το μονο που μπορώ να κάνω απο το μέρος μου είναι να περιμενω να δω το αποτέλεσμα του φαρμακου και μακαρι να ειναι θετικό!

----------


## mitsos143

παιδια τα καταφερα και ανεβασα τις φωτογραφιες αν και αργά. βεβαια δεν φαινεται καθολου η κοιλιά και η καρινα στην πρώτη φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινεται να εχει πειραχτει το συκωτι του .τρωει μαλλον ομως λιγο .δεν εχει διαρροια .αυτο ειναι καλο .μακροσκοπικα οι κουτσουλιες περα απο το οτι ειναι μικρες δεν δειχνουν κατι

----------


## mitsos143

τι λες τοτε να το προκάλεσε . εγω πιστευω που το αφησα εξω την νυχτα ,φυσαγε πολύ. αν ειναι ο αερας οπως λεω γιατι δεν πειραξε το θυληκό?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ διαφορα μπορει να ειναι .η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος καμμια φορα ενοχλει τα πουλια .αν και η εξοδος σε ανοιχτο χωρο τα χαροποιει .ειδικα τωρα που δεν εχει κρυο .υποθετω τα εχεις οχι σε αμεση εκθεση στον ηλιο αλλα σε σχετικη σκια; ε;

----------


## mitsos143

γεια σας παιδια! το gouldian μου το πρωί ηταν καλήτερα σε συγκριση με χθες ,που κοιμοτανμε το κεφαλι πισω,. βεβαια μπορεινα μην κοιμοτανε το πρωί οπως χθές αλλα ηταν φουσκωμένο.Για αυτο του εδωσα την δευτερη δώση του φαρμακου που μου ειπε ο Δημήτρης και "ξεφουσκωσε ". *Τωρα ειναι μια χαρά , οπωσ ηταν πριν*. :Happy: 

Δημήτρη το εχω σε σκιερό μέρος . Τωρα αυτο που *θέλω να σε ρωτήσω* ειναι αν πρεπει να του ξανα δώσω το σιροπι και αλλη φορα???( δηλαδη σημερα)

----------


## jk21

σαφως και συνεχιζεις ! αν το δεις εστω και τωρα δινεις την δοση στο στομα κανονικα και σημερα .αν αυριο πινει κανονικα νερο τοτε δινεις την δοση που σου εχω δωσει για ποτιστρα .θα συμπλήρωσεις ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως συνολο 5 ημερων μεχρι σαββατο βραδυ .αν δεν εδωσες σημερα δεν δινεις τωρα διπλασια δοση αλλα μονη την βραδυνη.συνεχιζεις κανονικα το πρωι .δεν πειραζει αν ξεχαστηκε μια δοση .οπως και στις ανθρωπινες αντιβιωσεις

----------


## mitsos143

Oκ!! ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ!!!!! θα σας κρατάω ενημερους με την εξέλιξη της υγείας του.

----------


## jk21

τελικα εδωσες σημερα τις δοσεις;

----------


## Τουλα

Ξερω περιπτωση με gouldian που ανέκαμψε για λιγο και μετά... τέλος.
Ο Jonny εχει προσωπική πείρα από θεραπεία σε gouldian που το θεραπευσε επιτυχώς... μετά από ολοκληρωμενη θεραπεία. Βεβαια οι πιο έμπειροι ξερουν καλύτερα για το πως πρέπει να συνεχισεις.
Ευχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά και να ολοκληρώσεις την θεραπεία.

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις Τουλα ολοκληρωμενη θεραπεια;

----------


## mitsos143

δημήτρη σημερα το πρωί ήταν "περδίκι". Κελαϊδούσε για μια στιγμη συνέχεια. Εχει ξεφουσκώσει τελειως τρώει,  μια χαρά! Ετσι οπως το ειδα παρασύρθηκα και δεν του έδωσα την πρωινή δόση. Αλλα το βραδύ του την εδωσα κανονικά (μονή δόση οπως μου είπες). Θα του δώσω και αυριο τις 2 δόσοις και θα σταματήσω την θεραπεία(με τις 2 αυριανές συμπληρώνω συνολο 6)! Εσυ τι λές να συνεχίσω μεχρι την 5 μέρα αφου το βλεπω και κελαϊδαει??

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ με στενοχωρεις (οχι το πουλακι !!! αυτο με χαροποιει αφανταστα ! )  :   5 μερες συμπληρωμενες !!! μην σου πω και μιση παραπανω με τις παρασπονδιες που κανει .η αντιβιωση δινεται ασχετα αν το πουλι εγινε καλα .οπως και στου ανθρωπους .υπαρχει περιπτωση το μικροβιο να αναζωπυρωθει !!!

----------


## Τουλα

Aυτό ακριβως ήθελα να πω. να την δωσει ολοκληρωμένα κ αν χρειαστεί και επανάλειψη για να μην υποτροπιάσει.

----------


## mitsos143

Δημήτρη γεια σου! σημερα που εδινα την αντιβιωση ειδα κατι που πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν καλό. η καρίνα του ηταν ποιο πεταχτη ,εξεχε λιγο απο τα πουπουλα του και η κοιλια του ηταν λιγο φουσκωμένη . αυτα που σου είπα δεν τα είχε πριν του χωριγισουμε την αντιβιωση. Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο το φαινομενο???? Θελω την αποψη σου

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειναι και δειχνει οτι το πουλακι συνεχιζει να εχει προβλημα που εντεινεται .με παραξενευει βεβαια η βελτιωση  στη διαθεση του παραλληλα με τετοια εικονα .βαλε αμεσα φωτο των κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι και των σημειων που περιεγραψες .να φαινεται το δερμα του .

----------


## mitsos143

Δημήτρη μου ειχες πει οτι εαν πινει νερο η αντιβιωση στην ποτιστρα, αλλιως με την σιριγκα. Εμενα το δικο μου επινε νερό κανονικα και του εδινα με την σιριγκα. Μηπως για αυτο ειναι πρισμένη η κοιλια και η καρινα??? (φωτο σου βα ζω σε λιγο)

----------


## jk21

οχι .καμμια σχεση .αν του εδινες οχι πανω απο την ποσοτητα διαλυματος στο στομα ,το πουλι απλα θα επεινε λιγοτερο νερο απο οσο θα ειχε σκοπο να πιει .η κοιλια του ειναι μαλλον πρησμενα εντερα ειτε απο τοξινες βακτηριων ειτε απο αερια ζυμωσεων μυκητων .η καρινα σημαινει οτι το πουλι δεν τρωει γιατι εχει προβλημα 

βαλε σε παρακαλω τις φωτο που σου ειπα ,γιατι οσο αργεις ισως να μην μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε κατι μετα και να ειναι αργα .το φαρμακο ελπιζω να μην το ξαναεκοψες .μην το κανεις αν δεν σου πω

----------


## mitsos143

οπως βλέπεις ειναι λιγο κοκκινοπες οι κουτσουλιες του... αλλα απο συμπεριφορα μια χαρα, κελαϊδαει...

----------


## jk21

εικονα πουλιου καλη ! δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ή νωχελικη σταση 





δεν ξερω πως ηταν πριν αλλα δεν βλεπω ιδαιτερα αδυνατο πουλι  στην καρινα 





στην κοιλια φαινεται κατι σαν λιπωμα να υπαρχει .δεν ειναι καλη η φωτο αλλα δεν φαινεται για εντερο .κατι αλλο .δεν μπορω να εχω ασφαλη αποψη 



η κουτσουλια δεν μου αρεσει αλλα με απασχολει αν πριν ηταν οκ και χειροτερεψαν μετα το φαρμακο .αν απλα δεν βελτιωθηκαν δεν με ανησυχει προς το παρον και αξιολογω οτι το πουλι εχει βελτιωθει ενω πριν ειχε υπνηλια ακομα και μεσα στην ημερα .

θελω να μου πεις με πμ ποσο σιροπι απο αυτη την συρριγκα βαζεις σε ποσο νερο για να κανεις διαλυμα με το οποιο δινεις 0.5 ml το πρωι και 0.5 ml το απογευμα ,για να σιγουρεψω οτι δινεις τη σωστη δοση

----------


## mitsos143

Γεια σας. Το πουλάκι ηταν καλα αλλα σημερα ειδα κατι που δεν μου αρεσε. τιναζε το κεφαλι του σαν κατι να ηθελε να διώξει απο τον λαιμό του. αυτο απο τι διαβασα ειναι ακαρεα. Σημερα ειναι η τελευτεα μερα της αντιβιωσης που του χωριγω δημητρη. Τι λες ειναι σωστο αυριο να του βαλω φαρμακο της bogena(polmuson) στο σβερκο ή δεν κανει επειδή του εδινα 5 μέρες αντιβιωση???

----------


## ponak21

Καλησπερα,επειδη γενικα με το θεμα ακαρεα το χω ψαξει και επειδη ετυχε και ειχαν τα δικα μου gouldian αγορασμενα απο pet shop, και εχασα μαλιστα ενα  και ενα απο ατυχια μου.Δικη μου αποψη ειναι να αφησεις λιγο το πουλακι να ηρεμήσει απο την αλλη θεραπεια και να το παρατηρησεις.Να δεις την αναπνοη του,την συμπεριφορα του,αν το αρσενικο κελαιδαει και το θηλυκο κανει το ήχο που κανουν τα θηλυκα.Γενικα τους ηχους που κανουν τα πουλια αυτα. Τα εχεις και λιγο χρονικο διαστημα, μετα να χορηγησεις pulmosan ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο σκευασμα  οταν οντως πιστευεις οτι εχει ακαρεα.Ειναι περιεργα πουλια αλλα αμα τους δωσεις χωρο και χρονο θα καταλαβεις πολλα.Τα ακαρεα δεν ειναι κατι που αμεσα μπορει να σκοτωσει. Τιναγμα γενικα κανει το πουλι και ανοιγει το στομα του χωρις να σημαινει οτι εχει ακαρεα.Για μενα αυτο που παρατηρησα 

-ανοιγοκλεινε το στομα του συνεχεια ελαχιστα
-εκανε ενα θορυβο σαν φτερνισμα
- δεν κελαιδουσε το αρσενικο, ουτε εβγαζε καποιον ηχο το θηλυκο
-το βραδυ ειδικοτερα ακουγοταν εντονα το πουλι, δεν κοιμοταν ευκολα και φτερνιζοταν πιο συχνα (δεν ξερω αν αυτο το φτερνισμα που λεω εγω, ειναι αυτο το σπασιμο σπορων που αναφερουν αλλα παιδια).

Επισης διαβασε εδω μεσα καποιες πληροφοριες που εχουν γραψει και αλλα παιδια για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω με τον ΠΑΝΟ. αν ειναι ακαρεα δεν θα υπαρχει αμεση επιδεινωση ,οποτε εχεις χρονο για παρατηρηση .αν δεν ηταν gouldian ισως να πηγαινε και αλλου ο νους μου αλλα επειδη τα ακαρεα στα πουλια αυτα ειναι συχνο παρασιτο ,μαλλον κατι τετοιο πρεπει να ειναι αλλα μην βιαστεις .επισης θα ηθελα να μας πεις ποια περιοχη εισαι μηπως καποιος μπορει να σε βοηθησει δινοντας για να κανεις χρηση αν εχει scatt ,που ειναι καλυτερο του πουλμοσαν

----------


## mitsos143

Πάνο το δικό μου κελαίδαει(αρσενικο), αυτό σημαίνει  οτι δεν εχει ακάρεα ή μπορει να εχει και να ειναι σε ήπια μορφή? Δημήτρη το ειχα αγορασει το polmuson γιατι μου ειχε πει ο εκτροφέας που αγόρασα τα πουλιά οτι τους το δινει προλυπτικα ετσι ώστε να μην παρουσιασουν ακάρεα, και με αυτή την μεθοδο δεν του ειχαν παρουσιασει ποτε τα πουλια του ακαρεα.δΕν μου είπε ομως καθε ποτε τους το δίνει . Δηλαδη με λιγα λόγια μου το προτεινε ως καλο αντιδοτο.

----------


## jk21

εκεινος εχει συχνα νεα πουλια και το προβλημα ανακυκλωνεται και ισως να δικαιολογειται εν μερει μια καποια πιο τακτικη χρηση .εσυ αν το πουλακι εχει πραγματι και φυγουν ,θα ξαναδωσεις στο 10ημερο ( 8 -10 μερες ) που ειναι η προγραμματισμενη επαναληπτικη δοση και αν ολα πανε καλα δεν θα ξαναδωσεις αν δεν δεις συμπτωματα .η ιβερμεκτινη που εχει το φαρμακο δεν ειναι αθωα ουσια αλλα δηλητηριο σε δοση μη θανατηφορα για το πουλι ,οταν δινεται μονο περιστασιακα και οχι τακτικα 

το οτι κελαηδα ειναι πολυ καλο και δειχνει οτι και να υπαρχει προβλημα ειναι σε αρχικη μορφη .εχεις παρατηρησει πτεροροια στο λαιμο του;

----------


## mitsos143

οχι δεν εχει πτεροροία στον λαιμό . Εσείς μου προτίνεται να το παρακολουθήσω αν αποκτήσει ολα τα συμπτώματα της ακάρεας και μετα απο λιγο καιρο να του δώσω? Λέτε να μην του δώσω προλυπτικά? Αν δεν θα του δώσω προλυπτικά, δεν θα αφήσω το μικρόβιο να εξελιχθεί ετσι ώστε να  το ταλαιπορήσω το πουλί??

----------


## jk21

δεν σου ειπα να το αφησεις για καιρο .να παρατηρησεις αν τα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι περιστασιακα και σταθεροποιηθουν .μεσα σε 1-2 βδομαδες ενα πουλι που κελαηδα δεν πεθαινει αν το προβλημα του ειναι ακαρεα σε μικρο πληθυσμο .δεν ειναι μικροβιο αλλα παρασιτο που αναπτυσσεται σε οχι γοργους ρυθμους

----------


## ponak21

> Πάνο το δικό μου κελαίδαει(αρσενικο), αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν εχει ακάρεα ή μπορει να εχει και να ειναι σε ήπια μορφή? Δημήτρη το ειχα αγορασει το polmuson γιατι μου ειχε πει ο εκτροφέας που αγόρασα τα πουλιά οτι τους το δινει προλυπτικα ετσι ώστε να μην παρουσιασουν ακάρεα, και με αυτή την μεθοδο δεν του ειχαν παρουσιασει ποτε τα πουλια του ακαρεα.δΕν μου είπε ομως καθε ποτε τους το δίνει . Δηλαδη με λιγα λόγια μου το προτεινε ως καλο αντιδοτο.



Το οτι κελαιδαει και στην περιπτωση που εχει ακαρεα σημαινει οτι δεν εχει σοβαρο προβλημα ακομα.Παντως ουτε εμενα δεν ειχε πτερροροια στην περιοχη του λαιμου. Αρχικα το πουλακι θα βλεπεις οτι χειροτερευει αν πουμε οτι εχει....οποτε λιγο πολυ θα το καταλαβεις πιστεψε με.Και αν διαβασεις γενικα για τα ακαρεα, υπαρχουν πολλες παθησεις που μπορει να μοιαζουν με ακαρεα, αλλα ειναι απλα αναπνευστικο προβλημα το αναφερουν σε πολλα ξενα site που ειχα ψαξει. Εγω παντως πρωτα δοκιμασα αντιβιωση και κτηνιατρο που ειχα ρωτησει, και μετα περασα στην χρηση του pulmosan.Ειναι ισχυρο φαρμακο.

----------


## mitsos143

ευχαριστω! Προς το παρον δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικό και για αυτο  δεν του δινω καποιο φαρμακο. και με την αντιβιωση που του εδωσα με την συμβουλη του Δημήτρη ξεπερασε τον κυνδινο. Λιγο στην αρχή δεν ετρωγε  αλλα του εβαλα millet και τσιμπαγε κατι.

----------

